# Hodgdon's extreme powders



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

Is there really going to be a difference between varget and imr 4064 when it comes to weather changes? I know varget is an extreme weather powder but i would like to see if i can get more accuracy out of different powders. However, if the accuracy is going to fluctuate when i am yote hunting in subzero temperatures i would just stick with varget. If there is a difference is it going to be noticeable to the average hunter and make a big deal? Could you give me an example of how much in terms of group size it could deviate? Thanks alot guys!!


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I have used mostly slow burners like H4831, RL22, RL25, and IMR 7828. But I have used them in all kinds of weather from 80+ degrees down to 20 below zero in my big Ultra Mag cases and have found no real noticiable difference in accuracy. But again that is on the slower burning end and It may be differnt for faster buring powder but I doubt it. Hope that helps


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

In my experience, the "extreme" powders work as advertised, having less sensitivity to temp fluctuations.

I went through Sniper School in 2004, and learned that temperature difference between that which your rifle was sighted in at and at the time of firing later on, have a big impact on the burn rate of the powder charge. This of course, results in POI higher or lower than sighted in, depending on the temp.

It wasn't just classroom theory, it proved out on the range as well. We kept a written record of every shot we fired through our individual rifles, and the relation became apparent quickly. Without exception, all students shot either Black Hills Match or Federal Match factory load.

The average shooter probably won't be able to tell the difference in his groups, but if you're used to shooting sub MOA, you will.

I find Hogdon's H4831SC "Extreme" powder to be very versatile. I use it in my 270, 30-06, and 300RUM loads with excellent results...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

There is some difference. For example Varget as you mentioned will vary less than IMR4350 etc. I have Kept some reloads in an ice chest, and others in the open at ambient temperature (90 degrees Fahrenheit) and shot them through the same rifle over my chronograph. IMR varied 80 ft per second while Varget varied 50 ft per second. Keep in mind that if you develop maximum loads in 40 degree weather you may have excess pressure at 90 degrees. Likewise you will hit low at long range in very cold weather.

I could see no difference in point of impact until ranges exceeded 300 yards. It doesn't make as much difference as altitude. Sight in your rifle here in Jamestown at 1350 ft above sea level, then hunt at 8,000 ft in Montana and your chances of shooting over at 400 yards is much more than the kind of powder you use.

Scooter mentioned R22 which I use in my 300 mags. Like him I don't find that R22 varies as much as some powders. I think that within any brand of powders there are those more greatly affected by temperature than others. I love ball powders for the speed of reloading, but I find them more affected by temperature than many of the others. For this reason I always use hotter primers in loads with ball powders. I once had H414 ignite so slowly in a 270 Winchester that it sounded like a muzzle-loader. There was a discernable lag time from primer to powder ignition. I have never heard that before or since in a cartridge firearm. I don't use magnum primers in small capacity cases like my 223, but I do in my 270.

I have different pet powders for each of my rifles. For your curiosity I will list them. I choose each powder for each firearm based on accuracy.

22 hornet - 2400 with 45 gr bullet
223 - H335 - with 50 gr VMax
22-250 - W760 - with 50 gr Ballistic Tip
243 - W760 - with Hornady 87 gr HP
270 - H4831SC - with 130 gr Ballistic Tip
308 - Varget - with 155 gr Lapua Silver Scenar
300WSM - R22 - with 150 gr Hornady SST 
300WSM - R19 - with Nosler 180 gr Partition
300 - Win Mag - R22 - with 165 gr Ballistic Tip, 165gr TSX, 165 gr Swift Scirocco
45/70 - IMR 3031 - with Hornady 300 gr HP and 405gr hard cast (still have 1000 BullX)


----------

